# clicking and breaking suction.. tongue tied?



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Does clicking and breaking suction have other causes besides tongue tied? What does tongue tied look like?

My dd is clicking and breaking suction often. I thought she was maybe doing it and also unlatching because of gas.... or is it the clicking and breaking suction that is the cause of the gas? she gets a lot of gas and I burp her often or else she cannot nurse for more than a few seconds after the first few minutes. She will pull off and then begin breathing rapidly and attacks my nipples, bobbing her head, like some sort of rabid animal. Maybe she is over stimulated? Strong let down? I'm just not sure


----------



## t-elaine (Feb 6, 2003)

My youngest did this for about the first couple months. It can be caused due to baby pulling the tongue back. There are exercises to do if this is the case. When she is latched on, pull down a bit on the lower lip to see if you can see the tip of the tongue. If not, PM me and I will give you those exercises. Like I said, though, my dd did this too. I was concerned at first and did the exercises. It didn't seem to work, but she was gaining weight (almost too well!!!







) and my nipples weren't sore. As she got older, she started nursing more quietly, but still had to burp frequently. She is now almost seven months old and still needs to be burped a lot. It's just the way she is.


----------



## aquarius (Nov 19, 2001)

To see if baby is tongue tied look under the tongue. There is a thin piece of skin under the tongue. In a tongue tied baby this piece of skin can come all the way to the tiip of the tongue (some cases are milder). Most of the time baby will not be able to stick the tongue out past the lips. If baby is tongue tied I think it should be clipped (only speaking as a mom of two tongue tied babies, no other expertise







). Ask your friends if you can look in their mouth and you will notice a difference if baby is tongue tied.

The clicking can cause gas bubbles and baby to unlatch. But it sounds like you may have an over active let down coupled with a bad latch. She may be getting to excited to nurse to latch on good in the first place. I'm not sure what to suggest, maybe offering more often to see if she's just getting to hungry or if she just does that because she's so happy to see the boob







.


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

We have the exact same problem. My daughter is 7 weeks and cllicks so loudly, I was feeding her in a waiting room and the receptionist said " wow, she's really going to town over there" Plus she unlatches so often, the combo of unlatching and clicking make it difficult to NIP. We are having an occupational therapist look at her feeding now because it is frustrating to us both. She gets upset and gassy and only eats a little at a time all day long. She does the same thing with bottles, so I don't know what it is. She's gaining fine. Hope we both find the answer we are looking for. Corrie


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

You should really have this evaluated by an IBCLC certified lactation consultant, and call your local La Leche League leader for help and support as well. This sounds like something that might really interfere with good nursing, and it would be a really good idea to get some professional help - it makes a world of difference!

Good luck mama!


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't think its a tongue tied thing for us. When she cries her tongue goes to the roof of her mouth, I can also see her tongue when she nurses, thoits hard to accomplish pulling that lip down.

I called 2 lactation consultants today and waiting to hear from them. I called a LLL person today, but they tell you the same crap over and over...about latch and positioning thatI've read and heard hundreds of time now.

This is getting be a pain... it can take an hour to feed her well due to all the relatching and burping. I have to watch her closely and unlatch her as soon as I see her sliding off the boob and trying to suck just the nipple. Its driving me crazy. I just don't know how to make her stay latched on properly... but there's always the clicking







Once I go back to work I won't have the time to sit and nurse for an hour or 2... Its worrying me.

I hope these lactation consultants can help me in some way... I don't need to hear latch on instructions for the 101st time tho....


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

There's definitely no substitute for someone *seeing* the latch etc., KWIM? I think it's great that you called the LCs (are they IBCLC certified?) and I hope they can help!!

Good luck, mama!


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

Quote:

There's definitely no substitute for someone *seeing* the latch etc., KWIM? I think it's great that you called the LCs (are they IBCLC certified?) and I hope they can help!!
ITA with Jane. Is there any way that you can actually get to a LLL meeting, as well?

Lea, it can be so hard in the beginning sometimes.







I hope that you can find the right person to help you with this. Sending you positive thoughts and some energy reserves.


----------



## Fieryfly (Mar 19, 2003)

This site has a few more ideas on what might be causing a clicking sound and unlatching:
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...n-nursing.html

Good luck and I hope you are able to work this out.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

My dd has this clicking sound and breaks suction, has a bad latch, slides back onto the nipple.... Well she's always had a bad latch but since supplementing with bottles, she's developed this clicking noise also. I saw 3 LCs about it - and the last one who was very experienced said it was due to bad tongue technique from the bottles - she was humping her tongue at the back (bottle fed babes do this to protect their airway), and pulling her tongue back while nursing. She recommended tongue exercises. We're still working at it. But you're right, it's not only tongue tie that causes this. It is a sign of a bad latch though. And I know what you mean about LLL and hearing latch instructions for the 1000th time, LOL







BTW after all my attempts at using this asymetric latch everyone recommends these days, the last LC I saw recommended NOT using it in this case. Cause using the asymetric latch and therefore having baby's head tilted BACK, made the tongue problem worse. She recommended trying to keep baby's chin down (towards her chest) so the tongue would fall more forward instead of bunching back. Another reason for unlatching and failing to latch properly is having a high palate. The LC should be able to assess this for you.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

asymetric latch? never heard this phrase in all the explanations I've been given. Apparently I haven't had _this_ explained to me with this description. Can you explain why the call it 'asymetric' please?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

i believe this is what the asymmetric latching technique looks like

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/when_latching_12-02.html


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

My dd also clicked loudly for awhile (about a month). I would have my dh hold her chin down while we stuffed my breast in her mouth. So much for the gentle breastfeeding. Clicking seems to have stopped now...but we have other issues. I'll start a new thread for those.

Anyway, maybe your dh can help while he's around.


----------

